

Installers for GCC on OSX Without all of XCode - kenneth_reitz
https://github.com/kennethreitz/osx-gcc-installer

======
telemachos
Thank you so very much for doing this.

Does the build for 10.7 include both the llvm-gcc and the vanilla gcc-4.2? I
ask because quite a lot of software still has problems if built with the llvm-
gcc (Ruby interpreters for example, and a number of items from Homebrew).

 _Edit_ : Just checked 'GCC-10.7.pmdoc/01gcc-contents.xml', and I'm pretty
sure the answer is yes.

~~~
kenneth_reitz
You're welcome!

And, the answer is yes :)

------
jezdez
So awesome, thanks Kenneth!

------
Queue29
Wow, thank you!

------
kevinburke
Can you run it without root?

~~~
kenneth_reitz
It's functionally identical to an Xcode installation of GCC.

~~~
astrodust
"Can you do a single user install?" is the question.

~~~
kenneth_reitz
No, this is a system installation.

------
guilleiguaran
wow, this awesome!!! Thanks!!!

